# Steam Whistle Signals



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Back prior to radios, the lead locomotives use to communicate with a helper through steam whistle signals. Does anyone know where to find what these signals were? Mostly for D&RGW or RGS.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

google: "steam whistle signals" - 1 second...

http://www.shiawasseehistory.com/signals.html

Regards, Greg


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Does anybody know when these (and other RR rules, for that matter) were codified nationally?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Which RR you looking to get the tones for? Most all was national but some RR had different signals.
Toad


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

All of the whistles are different for each railroad. Here are the basic ones for the railroad I work for: 

"o"=short "--"=long 

-- = Standing, brakes applied 
-- -- = Release brakes, proceed forward 
o o o = Release brakes, proceed back 
-- -- o -- = Approaching crossing 

These are common on many railroads, especially the crossing one


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

All railroads in the west use all the same rules. Later RJD


----------

